# Promising Fix for Door Vinyl Separation



## pstagaman (Aug 26, 2017)

Like many Eos owners, I have the peeling door vinyl issue; fortunately only on the driver's door.

I have tried various adhesives, but they always are temporary. Last month my most recent attempt came apart in the heat of August.

Barring the expensive replacement option, I went with a 3M 4910 vhb two-sided tape. One month in it has continued to hold, even during the last week's 90+ temperatures. I used a thicker foam tape, but other tapes are available. I only put it on the glass-side edge, leaving the middle separated material alone as the side strip pulled it taught. The foam tape does create a slight bulge along the edge, but it has held in place. (If you did the entire edge it would not even be noticeable.)

I used the foam product over a thinner one since I have had better success in other applications using double-sided foam over tapes that don't have it. Both styles are available in the 3M vhb tapes.

I will update as time passes. 

I would post pics, but not sure how to do it using a url instead of just uploading.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, was one of the glues that you tried Weldwood contact adhesive (red can, not the 'non-flammable, low VOC' green can)? Because, so long as things are clean, that stuff _sticks_. 

Pictures: 
from the forum FAQ: How do I add an image to a post?


----------



## pstagaman (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes. I did try the contact cement. And others. I find that when the vinyl really starts to pull / stretch in hot and humid conditions it still manages to separate. So far the foam tape is holding. (Same product can be used to adhere auto moldings and trim.)


----------

